# Hands Free kit in Altima



## Comb (Sep 28, 2008)

wanna put hands free kit in my Altima 08 SE ,any suggestions ,what to buy.?


----------



## Drumer23 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Parrot BlueTooth Kits*

Parrot makes the best Bluetooth kits out there. The OEM Bluetooth kits in Nissans are Parrot. 

Parrot Bluetooth Link: Bluetooth Hands Free Car Kits - Parrot USA

Parrot OEM Link: ParrotOEM - Parrot OEM Solutions - List of customers


----------

